# What makes a great meal?



## Jim (Jun 7, 2011)

I was thinking of some of the great meals that I have had in the past. Some elaborate feasts and some very humble, but honest efforts.

Of course the food plays into it, but company, location, ambiance and service all play a role for me in those most memorable meals. 

So what makes a meal great for you?


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 7, 2011)

I remember great dishes, great locations, great single bites, great wine pairings, but I remember only one great meal that was not determined by the company of friends or family I was with.

Stefan


----------



## mano (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been fortunate to have had countless great meals. They're everything you said plus food, wine and company that have love and soul.

If I really think about it the company and ambiance make the meal great. The food and wine are necessary but insufficient on their own.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 7, 2011)

Most of the best meals I have had were when I went in with no/ low expectations, and was completely blown away by the food. Some were relatively inexpensive, and some were quite costly. All had at least a decent level of service. The settings varied from plain to fancy, indoor and outdoor. Most were here in the US, but a couple were in Italy. There usually was a wife involved, and it was usually one of mine :lol2:


----------



## Jay (Jun 7, 2011)

The company.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 7, 2011)

It's the food, for me. I have grown to dislike eating with anyone other than my wife because I just don't know anyone that cares enough about their food to pay real attention to it. They take 2 bites, decide their opinion, then talk about something while scarfing the balance down. I guess it's just because I've been working in food service, but when I eat, I am focusing first on what I am eating.

Food that has been shown complete consideration is what I like. It doesn't have to be fine dining, it just needs to be what it is on purpose, start to finish.

But as for a GREAT meal...well, hunger is the best sauce. I suggest that before you have a special feast, you go on a short fast(like all day beforehand) or an austere diet for a week.


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 7, 2011)

How good the bite was.

-AJ


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, first it should be free...................


----------



## ajhuff (Jun 7, 2011)

I meant to say how good the LAST bite was!

-AJ


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 8, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> It's the food, for me. I have grown to dislike eating with anyone other than my wife because I just don't know anyone that cares enough about their food to pay real attention to it. They take 2 bites, decide their opinion, then talk about something while scarfing the balance down. I guess it's just because I've been working in food service, but when I eat, I am focusing first on what I am eating.
> 
> Food that has been shown complete consideration is what I like. It doesn't have to be fine dining, it just needs to be what it is on purpose, start to finish.
> 
> But as for a GREAT meal...well, hunger is the best sauce. I suggest that before you have a special feast, you go on a short fast(like all day beforehand) or an austere diet for a week.



I agree with pretty much all of this.

Yeah, the company and atmosphere and service matter I guess, but I think having those things great help mediocre food seem great. I have plenty of those meals, and the entire experience is what I look back on fondly, not each dish we had.

It doesn't have to be high end or expensive food. I think perfect execution of every dish and component is what leads to a great meal.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Jun 8, 2011)

I think that both the food and the company/mood/ambiance have to be on for a meal to be considered great. If something is off, it distracts from the overall experience and the meal stops being *great*. Great is when everything comes together in precisely the way it should be.


----------



## MadMel (Jun 8, 2011)

For me, it's always about the quality of the food. I like good, fresh, unpretentious food.. Doesn't have to be freaking expensive, fine dining or beautifully plated, although I'd expect to get what I paid for in terms of both quality of the food and service. If I step into a fine dining place and pay that amount of $$, the level of service definitely comes into play.. Otherwise, as long as the food is good, I'd care less about anything else..


----------



## swarfrat (Jun 8, 2011)

Most of the great meals of my life involved trail mix, blue skies and high mountains.



sr


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 8, 2011)

This reminds me of an MRE eaten at the top of Steens Mountain in southern Oregon one summer. That was indeed a great meal.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 8, 2011)

Best meal ever:

Rome, summer, warm, evening, balcony, the most beautiful girl Ive ever met, me and her, know her for 10 days. It was magic.
No clue what we ate and drank


----------

